# How to protect from night time predators?



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

Hi,
I was hoping to get some ideas on how other people protect against night time predators. We have a 4 foot non climbing goat fence and we have a barn for them that locks them in at night. My problem is what do we do when we're not home by dark to out them away. We have coyotes, foxes, etc. Is 4 foot high enough? Will installing an electric fence on the top and bottom of our 4 foot fence work? Will barb wire across the top work? I'm just wondering what works for other people before I invest in and trust something that doesn't work. 
Thanks,


----------



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

I'd like to know the same thing! This is mine. Coyotes every night!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

As far as I know a log house is the very best. But of course it requires a human administrating it!

Second best is probably an electric fence, but 4 feet - that is 120 cm, right? - is by far not enough, and I think the best would be a double one, preventing the predator to chose freely where to land after the jump.

Also remember the flying predators, especially when there are newborns. Against them they say - I have not tried - that fishing lines can be effective, since these animals do not like to collide with something they cannot see.

Others in here may inform you about guarding dogs, which I know exactly nothing about!


----------



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> As far as I know a log house is the very best. But of course it requires a human administrating it!
> 
> Second best is probably an electric fence, but 4 feet - that is 120 cm, right? - is by far not enough, and I think the best would be a double one, preventing the predator to chose freely where to land after the jump.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think we are going to add another foot with 2 strands of barb wire and the electric fence. We have a LGD, unfortunately the goats and the dog are all 11 weeks old so he isn't ready to work yet.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

To protect against dogs or coyotes digging under the fence, you can put an apron of fence material on the outside of the fence either buried or just covered by a few inches of dirt/rocks so it's held down well. The animals always try to dig right at the bottom of the fence and hit the buried material. They can't figure out to back up a few feet to dig under the apron.


----------



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

NicoleV said:


> To protect against dogs or coyotes digging under the fence, you can put an apron of fence material on the outside of the fence either buried or just covered by a few inches of dirt/rocks so it's held down well. The animals always try to dig right at the bottom of the fence and hit the buried material. They can't figure out to back up a few feet to dig under the apron.


Thank you. Yes, we have fencing buried 12" deep. I need to somehow keep them from jumping over the top.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Something to consider in advance. An adult goat could attempt a jump over a 4' or 5' high fence, they also stand on fencing to reach for what seems tasty to them slightly out of reach and overhead. Having barbed wire on the top could be a risk at a later date. I have seen the damage to livestock and deer caused by barbed wire fencing and it is not a pretty sight.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

We have bears foxes and wild boars

Only thing that stops them is electric fence. I have one powerful enough to really deter a full grown bear.

Best way is to have earth and positive wires at fence top and wires a little outside the fence at ground level to stop digging and at animal eye height

But best deterrent at night when I’m not around to lock them in is I built auto door closures for their house

Just a timer and an actuator

It’s programmed to close the door at dusk and open at dawn


I’ve often seen foxes and raccoon dogs in the undergrowth outside the fence looking in depressed

Foxes can jump over 6 feet tall fences with ease...


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

grace4every1 said:


> Thank you. Yes, we have fencing buried 12" deep. I need to somehow keep them from jumping over the top.


Google foxes fence jumping and you will quickly realize they can jump over any fence. You need electric wires at top of fence to shock them off and/or stand off fence to stop jumping. Put fence energizer on a timer so off during day if concerned about goats getting zapped


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

Personally I’d prioritize the door auto closure way first myself


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hot fence is what I use. I have barbwire on top but it’s mostly for the cows lol foxes and coyotes are more go under and threw a fence not jump over. Bob cats and mountain lions (if you have them) usually will climb and jump. Usually with cats keeping trees away from the fence helps out a lot. 
But for my fence which honestly the biggest threat is dogs is I just have a single stand of hot fence about 12-18 inches off the ground on the outside. I also have it the same on the inside to keep goats off my fence but it does play as extra safety. 
Another thing you can use, and I do use this on my goats when I turn them out to free range. Wolf pee. Just make sure there are NO wolfs in your area. A lot of people use it to keep coyotes away. You can just spray around the fence line. I wasn’t totally sold on it but figured what would it hurt? I actually sprayed a squirt on a few goats as I let them out (no way to spray around 800 acres lol) and I actually saw a coyotes heading in the direction of the goats and stop, smell the air and went the other way. I THINK it also works for foxes but if you go to predatorpee.com they have a list of different “pests” and what kind of pee you want to get


----------



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

Drmike said:


> We have bears foxes and wild boars
> 
> Only thing that stops them is electric fence. I have one powerful enough to really deter a full grown bear.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is very good info.


----------



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Hot fence is what I use. I have barbwire on top but it's mostly for the cows lol foxes and coyotes are more go under and threw a fence not jump over. Bob cats and mountain lions (if you have them) usually will climb and jump. Usually with cats keeping trees away from the fence helps out a lot.
> But for my fence which honestly the biggest threat is dogs is I just have a single stand of hot fence about 12-18 inches off the ground on the outside. I also have it the same on the inside to keep goats off my fence but it does play as extra safety.
> Another thing you can use, and I do use this on my goats when I turn them out to free range. Wolf pee. Just make sure there are NO wolfs in your area. A lot of people use it to keep coyotes away. You can just spray around the fence line. I wasn't totally sold on it but figured what would it hurt? I actually sprayed a squirt on a few goats as I let them out (no way to spray around 800 acres lol) and I actually saw a coyotes heading in the direction of the goats and stop, smell the air and went the other way. I THINK it also works for foxes but if you go to predatorpee.com they have a list of different "pests" and what kind of pee you want to get


Thank you, we have Bobcats too, I didn't even think about them! I'll look into the predatorpee site.


----------



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

Drmike said:


> Personally I'd prioritize the door auto closure way first myself


Thank you, I will definitely get my husband to YouTube and do that for for them.


----------



## grace4every1 (May 2, 2019)

Drmike said:


> Google foxes fence jumping and you will quickly realize they can jump over any fence. You need electric wires at top of fence to shock them off and/or stand off fence to stop jumping. Put fence energizer on a timer so off during day if concerned about goats getting zapped


Thank you, we are pretty sold on the hot wire and figuring out the auto close door.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

That's interesting about wolf pee because wolves definitely hunt coyotes! That's why coyotes are so smart is to avoid the wolves, at least that what I've heard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

grace4every1 said:


> Thank you, we are pretty sold on the hot wire and figuring out the auto close door.


Personally I like at least one hot and a ground wire next to it spaced about 6" apart and wires at an angle to the fence so that any animal that jumps on top the fence will touch both a live and ground wire. If only a hot wire it's possible for animal to not get a shock


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

grace4every1 said:


> Thank you. Yes, we have fencing buried 12" deep. I need to somehow keep them from jumping over the top.


An electric thread some 30 cm above the ground and a meter or so from the fence, on the outside? (Unless you get onto your neighbour's land!  )

I agree, barbed wire is dangerous, for many reasons! Especially after 50 years, buried in the dirt, with a piece a dm from the ground, and a horse ... Or a human ... Or an innocent wild deer ... 


Drmike said:


> We have bears foxes and wild boars
> 
> Only thing that stops them is electric fence. I have one powerful enough to really deter a full grown bear.
> 
> ...


This seems to me to be the best advice so far!

- How do you make sure the goats are inside when the door closes?


Jessica84 said:


> I just have a single stand of hot fence about 12-18 inches off the ground on the outside.


How far from the fence?


Jessica84 said:


> Wolf pee.


One of my friends went daily all around his patch, peeing himself, and making his dog pee. Watching tracks in the snow, he could see that the nearby wolf pair did sniff on the pee, and turn the other way. So I tried the same, being a woman I used a plastic bottle for my pee, spraying on "land marks", urging the dogs to do the same. But I do not know if this worked, never saw any evidence of predators there. - - Worth trying?


Jessica84 said:


> ... if you go to predatorpee.com


I did, and found this:
https://www.predatorpeestore.com/SnakeGuard.html
but I can not see how to set the trap again, after having poured food oil on it. Can you?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use the longer insulators, I can’t find a tape measure at the moment so I’m going to say it’s about 6” from the fence.
Human and dog pee might work. Probably depends on the coyotes and what they are used to. Here, as in where I’m at, I don’t think it would work. We border a subdivision and 90% of the coyotes diets around here are people’s pets and garbage. They will actually go onto people’s porches and snag small pets. They really are not all that fearful of humans. On my place they have a little more fear because I will not hesitate to shoot one that gets too close to my house. I’m in the middle of 800 acres, there is large ranches on the 3 other sides of me, they have no reason to come close to me and mine. But before I set up the goats pen basically all around my yard, they would come in all the time to get my chickens. They really don’t like anything that looks like a trap so they respect the fence. But on our other property we have about 30 minutes north I bet human and dog pee would work for them. Really never hurts to try it but I wouldn’t totally rely on it until proven otherwise.
$30 for 1 snake trap! I don’t see how you would be able to use it again either and there is no way I would pay that much for one trap. That’s got to be for people that just happen to see a snake on their front step and they set that trap out instead of getting a shovel and either killing it or relocate it because they are scared. If you have issue with snakes look into something different. We have rattle snakes here and supposedly moth balls keep them away. I have found just a lot of movement keeps them away. Between the pigs, chickens, dogs, and other critters running around the yard it’s not very often they show up here. When we have drought years I have to keep a eye around the water troughs because they do come in looking for water and they will chance all the animals running around for it. But bottom line I would not pay $30 for a single trap


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

It was said to me that it was the combination of human and dog. I guess the "peeing walk" must be done daily, to cover 300 hektars seems a bit of a challenge ...

It might be a little bit cheaper than that predatorpee shop, though.

I am planning to ask how you use the snake trap again. If they sell glue as well, I guess they will know what it will cost! Interesting shop, though.

Moth balls?? Not that we have rattle snakes here, but I am notoriously curious!


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

I would avoid barb wire. We have it and it’s just annoying and doesn’t keep anything in or out. (My goats have escaped, cutting their udders) Electric wire on the top and bottom is the best thing. A cold nose against that shock is painful and will keep the predators away. When you think about it, they will sniff around before trying to enter, therefore getting shocked. 
I would definitely add another foot or two of fence, though. Along with the electric. 
We have chayotes, but haven’t had any trouble. Although we keep kids in the stall until they are bigger. (We have electric, and a 5 foot fence)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Alpine Crazy said:


> I would avoid barb wire. We have it and it's just annoying and doesn't keep anything in or out. (My goats have escaped, cutting their udders)


Exactly!

I presume you are not speaking of the death trap of barbed and electric combined?


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I presume you are not speaking of the death trap of barbed and electric combined?


Oh my no! Sadly at the moment we have our fence lined with cow panel because our electric is broke. So no, it was just barb wire. And thankfully no serious injuries!


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> It was said to me that it was the combination of human and dog. I guess the "peeing walk" must be done daily, to cover 300 hektars seems a bit of a challenge ...
> 
> It might be a little bit cheaper than that predatorpee shop, though.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, you have to worry about snakes? We only have rat snakes here, who's only harm is to eat all the eggs. (Caught one with a chicken egg in it's mouth the other day.... ugh)


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Alpine Crazy said:


> Just out of curiosity, you have to worry about snakes? We only have rat snakes here, who's only harm is to eat all the eggs. (Caught one with a chicken egg in it's mouth the other day.... ugh)


Rat snakes?
We have rattlesnakes!
We chop their heads off all the time.


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Rat snakes?
> We have rattlesnakes!
> We chop their heads off all the time.


Yeah, thankfully we don't have that problem. They are very rare here in VA thankfully! But rat snakes are just annoying because they're huge (I like snakes but it's a little startling when a six foot one appears right in front of you out of nowhere lol) and they eat the chicken eggs.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Alpine Crazy said:


> Yeah, thankfully we don't have that problem. They are very rare here in VA thankfully! But rat snakes are just annoying because they're huge (I like snakes but it's a little startling when a six foot one appears right in front of you out of nowhere lol) and they eat the chicken eggs.


That definitely would be startling!!
Good thing I don't have chickens!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Alpine Crazy said:


> Just out of curiosity, you have to worry about snakes? We only have rat snakes here, who's only harm is to eat all the eggs. (Caught one with a chicken egg in it's mouth the other day.... ugh)


In this country we have I think three kinds of snakes, whereof one is poisonous. The poison can destroy kidneys (I lost one dog, but it took five years), and it is up to 70 cm long, often shorter. The dictionary says "viper" or "adder". The criss-cross-pattern is well known, and the colour usually grey, but I encountered personally a brown one, who lived in a sunny slope with pines, which needles gave a perfect camouflage. My flock queen just walked on, not noticing the adder, who in turn tried its very best not to get stepped on. I was scared, the adder was scared, going criss-cross between her hoofs, but the goat just looked at me "What are you ON about? The path is here, and not there, and we are on the way to the new pasture! Relax! I am just _walking_, and the flock follows me." :shrug:

Which it did, but by then the adder had had time to get beside the path.

We also have peckers (?), which are not poisonous, but if they bite their teeth are for sure not clean!!!

Both these kinds hunt mice, and will be dangerous to very small animals, like rabbit youngs or newly hatched chicken. The pecker is easily recognized if you can see it, by the yellow "ear" on both sides of the head.

All snakes here are very shy, and you very seldom see them.


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> In this country we have I think three kinds of snakes, whereof one is poisonous. The poison can destroy kidneys (I lost one dog, but it took five years), and it is up to 70 cm long, often shorter. The dictionary says "viper" or "adder". The criss-cross-pattern is well known, and the colour usually grey, but I encountered personally a brown one, who lived in a sunny slope with pines, which needles gave a perfect camouflage. My flock queen just walked on, not noticing the adder, who in turn tried its very best not to get stepped on. I was scared, the adder was scared, but the goat just looked at me "What are you ON about? The path is here, and not there, and we are on the way to the new pasture! Relax! I am just _walking_, and the flock follows me." :shrug:
> 
> Which it did, but by then the adder had had time to get beside the path.


Oh my! I'm glad the goats didn't get bit!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, it was a scaring event! But, after all, this happened ONCE during my several decades long period of having goats. I think I would be scared enough to see a big snake close to me, even if it is not known for biting! Our Swedish snakes are known for trying their best not to bite, they want to have their poison for hunting.

My dog died, though, five years after having got bitten. Her kidneys gave up.


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Yes, it was a scaring event! But, after all, this happened ONCE during my several decades long period of having goats. I think I would be scared enough to see a big snake close to me, even if it is not known for biting! Our Swedish snakes are known for trying their best not to bite, they want to have their poison for hunting.
> 
> My dog died, though, five years after having got bitten. Her kidneys gave up.


I'm so sorry about your dog! ): Hopefully you won't have too many issues with snakes in the future


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Not so probable, since they are, as I said, very keen on not having contact with bigger animals. No, nowadays we have wolfs and boars, in addition to the bears and lynxes we had already. And a new kind of tic, that can jump and run, as fast as a horse, to get onto her victim.


----------



## pilotswife (Feb 21, 2018)

We live in the mountains of western NC. We have two Great Pyrenees and they are invaluable in the protection they provide for our herd at night. We often hear coyotes but they don’t come close anymore bc of our dogs. We have fencing that we keep hot too but the dogs are true protectors of the goats in our situation.


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Not so probable, since they are, as I said, very keen on not having contact with bigger animals. No, nowadays we have wolfs and boars, in addition to the bears and lynxes we had already. And a new kind of tic, that can jump and run, as fast as a horse, to get onto her victim.


Oh goodness


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> And a new kind of tic, that can jump and run, as fast as a horse, to get onto her victim.


Serious????????!!!!


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

My animals are kept safe from the bears boars and foxes by my fearless hound


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She looks so precious, such a girly little thing! Give her a caresses from me.


----------



## smlovig (Apr 19, 2017)

The Great Pyrenees is a wonderful breed of dog for guarding goats. Get a young pup and let him live 24/7 with the herd. He will bond primarily to the goats - so much so that he will chafe and fuss if you take him away from them. Make sure that he also bonds to you and your family, much as the goats do - thinking of you as extended herd members. When he grows up, he will take on the role of Herd Daddy and protect them with his life.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

smlovig said:


> The Great Pyrenees is a wonderful breed of dog for guarding goats.


And guaranteed to make everyone within 3 miles hate you. They literally never shut up. I'm hearing the one 2 farms down right now. I don't think I've had a good night's sleep in 7 years.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Hot fence is what I use. I have barbwire on top but it's mostly for the cows lol foxes and coyotes are more go under and threw a fence not jump over. Bob cats and mountain lions (if you have them) usually will climb and jump. Usually with cats keeping trees away from the fence helps out a lot.
> But for my fence which honestly the biggest threat is dogs is I just have a single stand of hot fence about 12-18 inches off the ground on the outside. I also have it the same on the inside to keep goats off my fence but it does play as extra safety.
> Another thing you can use, and I do use this on my goats when I turn them out to free range. Wolf pee. Just make sure there are NO wolfs in your area. A lot of people use it to keep coyotes away. You can just spray around the fence line. I wasn't totally sold on it but figured what would it hurt? I actually sprayed a squirt on a few goats as I let them out (no way to spray around 800 acres lol) and I actually saw a coyotes heading in the direction of the goats and stop, smell the air and went the other way. I THINK it also works for foxes but if you go to predatorpee.com they have a list of different "pests" and what kind of pee you want to get





Jessica84 said:


> I use the longer insulators, I can't find a tape measure at the moment so I'm going to say it's about 6" from the fence.
> Human and dog pee might work. Probably depends on the coyotes and what they are used to. Here, as in where I'm at, I don't think it would work. We border a subdivision and 90% of the coyotes diets around here are people's pets and garbage. They will actually go onto people's porches and snag small pets. They really are not all that fearful of humans. On my place they have a little more fear because I will not hesitate to shoot one that gets too close to my house. I'm in the middle of 800 acres, there is large ranches on the 3 other sides of me, they have no reason to come close to me and mine. But before I set up the goats pen basically all around my yard, they would come in all the time to get my chickens. They really don't like anything that looks like a trap so they respect the fence. But on our other property we have about 30 minutes north I bet human and dog pee would work for them. Really never hurts to try it but I wouldn't totally rely on it until proven otherwise.
> $30 for 1 snake trap! I don't see how you would be able to use it again either and there is no way I would pay that much for one trap. That's got to be for people that just happen to see a snake on their front step and they set that trap out instead of getting a shovel and either killing it or relocate it because they are scared. If you have issue with snakes look into something different. We have rattle snakes here and supposedly moth balls keep them away. I have found just a lot of movement keeps them away. Between the pigs, chickens, dogs, and other critters running around the yard it's not very often they show up here. When we have drought years I have to keep a eye around the water troughs because they do come in looking for water and they will chance all the animals running around for it. But bottom line I would not pay $30 for a single trap


I've always heard that hogs eat snakes and that you'll never have a snake problem where you keep hogs.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Drmike said:


> My animals are kept safe from the bears boars and foxes by my fearless hound


That is a fearsome looking LGD, that all should be afraid of! lol. That bite proof flak jacket should be a visual cue to all of the predators there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

goathiker said:


> And guaranteed to make everyone within 3 miles hate you. They literally never shut up. I'm hearing the one 2 farms down right now. I don't think I've had a good night's sleep in 7 years.


Not to mention the wandering. Four Great Pyrenees just in the last couple weeks have been brought in to the local shelter and then subsequently picked up by their owners.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

healthyishappy said:


> Serious????????!!!!


They say so. I am happy as long as I have no personal experience. Okay, I shall se if I can find any evidencing link.


Drmike said:


> My animals are kept safe from the bears boars and foxes by my fearless hound


Yes, who could possibly frighten that one? 


Treva Brodt said:


> I've always heard that hogs eat snakes and that you'll never have a snake problem where you keep hogs.


Really? Very interesting. I have heard it about ants!


Dwarf Dad said:


> That is a fearsome looking LGD, that all should be afraid of! lol. That bite proof flak jacket should be a visual cue to all of the predators there.


Oh yes, especially those who believe they can run away from her


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

healthyishappy said:


> Serious????????!!!!


This is what I could find: _Hyalomma marginatum_ They are said not to wait for their prey, but to actively search them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Treva Brodt said:


> I've always heard that hogs eat snakes and that you'll never have a snake problem where you keep hogs.


I recently just heard that too! We get a few water/ racer snakes, so I'm not sure if I'm totally sold on that but maybe the rattle snakes are smarter then them and just stay away because of them. I'm not sure. Those snakes are harmless so I just relocate them.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> I recently just heard that too! We get a few water/ racer snakes, so I'm not sure if I'm totally sold on that but maybe the rattle snakes are smarter then them and just stay away because of them. I'm not sure. Those snakes are harmless so I just relocate them.


I live in rural Southern Ohio where there are Copperhead and Rattle Snakes. We only killed one or two Rattle Snakes during my youth but Copperheads galore. The explanation for this is my grandparents only used the tillable acreage that was the flat land along Rocky Fork Creek. Timber Rattlers live and nest on higher ground where there are rock cliffs and dense foliage. The Copperheads preferred the large rocks and sandy soil in the bottoms. The barn, chicken coop, and grain bin were very attractive to the Copperheads as the provided a natural smorgasbord of small rodents, birds and eggs. If you live where there are Timber Rattlers you probably won't see many unless you build on the hill sides. I don't know about other species of Rattlers. The farm we lived on wasn't close to any waterways or steep hills and the owner kept a few hogs. I never saw a viper the whole time I lived there. An occasional Black Snake would show up at the grain bin on the other side of the farm. Never saw any snakes on the side where the hogs were kept.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We have timber rattlers where we have our cabin and summer our cattle. Those are nasty suckers! The diamond backs here for the most part are fairly mellow. They will bite you don’t get me wrong but they will not actually go at you like the timber. My son came across one in a meadow and got bucked off his horse, my dad almost got bit by one in a tree. My dinky little rattle snakes don’t go in trees! But it’s also a very dense unmanaged forest so that might play a part in why they are in the trees and out in the meadow. The diamond backs here do like their rocks but you will come across them anywhere.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mg:mg:mg:


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

We have tiger keellbacks 
Both venomous and toxic (they ingest toxic toads to use their poison)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:ahh: :directions: :rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::truck:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Drmike said:


> We have tiger keellbacks
> Both venomous and toxic (they ingest toxic toads to use their poison)


Aggressive?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

See I don’t think I could deal with venomous snakes that didn’t have rattles! At least I can hear when I am about to be killed and can run lol I think of all the times I have come across gopher snakes and know that if it was a mean venomous snake I would have been a goner. Last year I went to get some hay out of the hay lot, my kids were running around and I’m yelling at them to stay out of the tall grass there is snakes as I’m climbing the hay stack. I start pulling myself up and come face to face with a gopher snake. I would have been dead if that was another snake! At least with the rattle snakes they would have seen my heat and started buzzing (shudder)


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

My father in law used to have issues with coyotes coming after his calves, but since we moved next to him and brought our dogs (we got goats after we moved here) there have been no coyote spotting. We hear them across the way, but they won't come onto the property even with our dogs inside the house at night. We let them roam the whole property during the day and they leave their 'marks'. There are snakes in the area, but we haven't had any issues with any. 

We have a Catahoula, a Husky-terrier mix, and the Husky's offspring, a husky-terrier-pit mix.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, I do believe those are strong dogs!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Livestock guardian dogs!


----------

